# Notice that no flood victims in New England are whining?



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

We didn't have a hurricane here, but some parts of New England experienced the same flooding and devastation as the New Orleans Katrina victims. Do you see anyone on TV here crying, "Da govamint ain't doin' SHI' to hep us!" Do you see anyone here raping, looting, rioting or crapping in the street? Do you see anyone shooting at rescue workers? Do you see anyone that lost their homes being shipped to other parts of the country to live off some other state's welfare? 

[-(

Just thought I'd point that out. :?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw a guy in one of thre threads complain about being told to get his ass outta the breakdown lane, that's about it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I meant REAL victims, not a "constant victim of society boo hooer"!:musicboo:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I meant REAL victims, not a "constant victim of society boo hooer"!:musicboo:


I'm a real victim. I got my socks wet on a detail and the department won't reimburse me.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

94c said:


> I'm a real victim. I got my socks wet on a detail and the department won't reimburse me.


*WHAT?!?* 8-O That's an absolute OUTRAGE!!!! :crazy:


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

94c said:


> I'm a real victim. I got my socks wet on a detail and the department won't reimburse me.


Those Bastards!!! You need to make an appointment to my family doctor, Dr. Summeroff, and go out IOD. Study for the October exams while you're out.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dunny - we havent spent a (4th gen) lifetime expecting our "entitlement" check.
Thats the difference of those who earn a living and those that expect a living.
I know it will be characterized as racist, misogynistic, and confrontational, but by and large, we do work for what we get up here. The "Gimme Girls" not with-standing.


----------



## ejdet (Jan 23, 2006)

you know you guys have stated here what a lot of us have been thinking. I guess that is the difference between being a scumbag and productive members of society..........Just my two cents.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't even count the number of times I've checked "unemployed" on the booking sheets of rats I've arrested, yet all of them seem to have a wefare card in their wallet. Most of the time its the only form of ID they have....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> We didn't have a hurricane here, but some parts of New England experienced the same flooding and devastation as the New Orleans Katrina victims. Do you see anyone on TV here crying, "Da govamint ain't doin' SHI' to hep us!" Do you see anyone here raping, looting, rioting or crapping in the street? Do you see anyone shooting at rescue workers? Do you see anyone that lost their homes being shipped to other parts of the country to live off some other state's welfare?
> 
> [-(
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out. :?


Dats be cuss weather discriminates against minorities. Motttar nature is a white honky biatch!!!!!


----------



## ejdet (Jan 23, 2006)

a spade a spade...we cant do that, that would be racial profiling...lol...lmao.........


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

hahahahahahaha!!!  I LOVE this site. No there's no crying going on here. We lost a whole neighborhood in the floods in Oct last year. 60 plus home torn down and gone. It's now going to be a park. But these folks just sucked it up and continued to march. Typical yankees/New Englanders. Kinda makes one proud to be one, ya know?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, sarge! I had occasion to speak with a couple of your braves (about another matter) when all that was happening...nobody was upset or stressed...just typical yankee stoicism (the calm of the "ice people" compared to the passion of the "warm people", as some racist member of a federally recognized victim group has characterized europeans and "others").:jestera:


----------

